# Fog lights for your Cruze: which ones do you like?



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

It is very important to have a pair of fog lamps while driving, especially in some extreme weather conditions such as heavy rain or dense fog. Being able to see where you’re going is key to safe driving, making fully functional fog lights important to your vision. Besides being a great safety feature, modern fog lights are a great choice for adding style to the front of your vehicle. 

Despite your goal – functionality or style – we have options that combines both of these features! 

Here are the fog lights we offer for the Chevy Cruze 2011-2014: 

*Spec-D® - Chrome LED DRL Fog Lights with Cover* 



*Spyder® - Smoke OEM Style Fog Lights*



Click on the pictures to find all their features. 

Which ones do you like the most?


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

The spyder lights only fit the 2012 models? That is a typo because they should fit 2011-2014 at least?
What type of bulb does that set come with?


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

You're right. Actually both sets are available for 2011-2014 Cruze models, post was updated. 
Spec-D lights have 6000K SUPER WHITE SMD LED BULBS. As for the Spyder I will check it with them and get back to you.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Any reason both bezels have the temp sensor hole?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Can I get the Spyder bezels for my OEM lamps?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cdb09007 said:


> Any reason both bezels have the temp sensor hole?


I'll bet just the left one was photographed and then someone did a copy/flip/paste in photoshop to get the pair.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

ChevyGuy is right. Only one side of the headlights has a sensor hole, the other one doesn't. 










obermd, unfortunately Spyder bezels are not sold separately.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If iD can't get you them, eBay can obermd.

I'm torn between since both look good in person. I'd pick the smoked non rs oem ones.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Quick update -Spyder fog lights have H8 halogen bulbs. We do have both sets in stock, so it won't be a problem to get them for you! [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------

